# Hey!!



## mantisguy101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everyone! Most of you have probably seen me lurking around here and there, but allow me to formally introduce myself. My name is John, and I am currently an 18 year-old college student. I absolutely fell in love with mantids at around 12 years of age, but never got to do much with them. I remember getting really hooked in 8th grade when I saw some kids throwing pebbles at a peculiar little creature hanging off of a flag pole. No doubt, it was a praying mantis (tenedora a.). I took it in, and well, that's where it kind of began. Since then, I started off easy experimenting with more tenedora a's via ootheca purchased from local nurseries and such. Though Nor-Cal tends to be dry of mantids, I occasionally run into religiosas and tenedoras.

I apologize for being so quiet, but I wasn't sure if I would actually start breeding mantids and such, but I now feel that I'm ready! I currently have a small, but healthy collection of clinea humer. hierodula m. virescen (spelling?) and b. mendica. I've done business with Yen, Becca, and Kris - all of whom have proven to be quite masterful and flawless at what they do. I hope to make this hobby into a fun and involving activity. Thanks everyone,

John


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!!!!


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello, welcome to this forum that consists of members who have interests in Mantids and other inverts.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mantisguy101, good to see you here, a big welcome from OHIO! Cold Ohio, Snowy Ohio, Dark Ohio, get the picture? :lol:


----------



## mantisguy101 (Feb 11, 2008)

haha. if its so dark, dark, scary, cold chilly, unearthly, deathly, dark, then how come you raise such fine mantids?!?!!? &gt;.&gt;


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

mantisguy101 said:


> how come you raise such fine mantids?!?!!? &gt;.&gt;


1 word.. Bugatorium  http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7094


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea Bugatorium, plus I love the cold, and the dark, and the snow, so cold weather makes me happy and happy bug keepers make for happy bugs :lol:


----------

